# Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?



## milesdavis (28. Juni 2011)

*Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*

Hallo Community,
ich besitze das HP Pavilion DV5 1140eg und würde gerne wissen, ob der Tausch des Original-Displays mit diesem oder diesem hier möglich ist. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Austauschen von Teilen bei Notebooks?

Viele Grüße,
miles


----------



## Superwip (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*

Ja, ist möglich.

Wie immer ist bei solchen Informationen (und auch bei der konkreten Durchführung) das Service Manual -soweit vorhanden (und HP ist hier neben u.A. Lenovo Vorbildhaft)- sehr hilfreich

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01550108.pdf (Seite 76-83)


----------



## milesdavis (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, ist möglich.
> 
> Wie immer ist bei solchen Informationen (und auch bei der konkreten Durchführung) das Service Manual -soweit vorhanden (und HP ist hier neben u.A. Lenovo Vorbildhaft)- sehr hilfreich
> 
> http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01550108.pdf (Seite 76-83)


 

Oh ja genau, dieses PDF hatte ich vor Wochen auch mal gesehen. Da steht ja schön beschrieben, wie man das Teil auseinandernimmt. Jetzt gehts mir ja darum herauszufinden, welches Display geeignet ist.

Bleiben wir mal bei dem Shop, den ich gefunden habe.

Hier ist jetzt die Liste, gefiltert nach HP Pavilion und 15,4". So, was nun??

Jetzt ist die Standardauflösung ja 1280x800. Da geht doch auch mehr? Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung meines Originals anschaue, müsste

*Größe:*                     15.4 -Zoll                                                               *• Auflösung:*                     WXGA (1280 x 800)                                                               *• Seitenverhältnis:*                     1.60 (16:10 • Wide)                                                               *• Hintergrundbeleuchtung- Technologie:*                     1 CCFL                                                               *• Bildschirmoberfläche:*                     Hochglanz                                                               *• Beschreibung:*                     Dünnschichttransistor (TFT) Aktiv-Matrix Flüssigkristallbildschirm (LCD)

hierbei einfach alles gleichbleiben, außer die Auflösung. Oder kann ich auch ein mattes Display nehmen??


----------



## Superwip (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*

So wie ich das verstanden habe sollte jedes dieser Displays uneingeschränkt kompatibel sein:



> 15.4-inch WSXGA+ AntiGlare display assembly 484372-001
> 15.4-inch WSXGA+ BrightView display assembly 484368-001
> 15.4-inch WXGA AntiGlare display assembly 484371-001​15.4-inch WXGA Brightview display assembly 484367-001


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*

Wichtig sind nur Format und Anschlüsse. Endspiegelung ist eine rein mechanische Eigenschaft des Displays selbst, da spielt das restliche Notebook nicht mit rein.


----------



## milesdavis (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Endspiegelung ist eine rein mechanische Eigenschaft des Displays selbst, da spielt das restliche Notebook nicht mit rein.


 

Sind das denn die gleichen Abmessungen dann, vor allem in der Tiefe???


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*

Das ist nichts weiter als eine mikroskopisch große Schicht welche behandelt wurde. Wo soll da spürbar mehr Dicke her kommen?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reflexion_(Physik)#Diffuse_Reflexion


----------



## milesdavis (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist nichts weiter als eine mikroskopisch große Schicht welche behandelt wurde. Wo soll da spürbar mehr Dicke her kommen?
> Reflexion (Physik)


 
Hmm okay,
das ist schwierig vorzustellen für mich. Ich habe hier am Notebook erstmal durchsichtiges Plastik über dem Display (wenn man so möchte) und darunter ist es dann. Das was spiegelt, ist eigentlich die "Hülle".
Jetzt gibts ja auf der Seite matte und spiegelnde Displays, und in dem pdf steht was von "bright view" und "antiglare"...
Was für Unterschiede wären das denn??
Sorry, aber die vielen Begriffe muss ich auch erst einmal verstehen und auseinanderhalten 

Viele Grüße,
miles


----------



## Superwip (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*

"bright view"= Spiegel


----------



## milesdavis (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*

Also ist es egal, ob ich ein mattes oder spiegelndes hole, diem müssten beide passen!?

Dann müsste 1680x1050 auch passen, oder? Hier nochmal mein Original.

Würde denn auch 1920x1200 passen, obwohl da ein anderes Notebookmodell angegeben ist? Dieses ist sogar günstiger als das 1680x1050er Display!


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*

Letzteres könnte sich durch die Befestigung und eventuell auch durch die Anschlüsse von den anderen unterscheiden. 
Kannst es natürlich "auf gut Glück" bestellen und wenn es nicht passt zurückgeben.


----------



## Killertofu (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*

das 1920er wird von den halterungen nicht passen denke ich. außerdem ist ein 1280er display für die auflösung eigentlich perfekt, bei nem 1920er würdest du kaum noch was erkennen. Ist dann eben nicht so toll für die augen  

Das 1680er würde ich dir maximal empfehlen! Aber achte definitiv ordentlich auf die anleitung die auch schon gepostet wurde, sammle alle schrauben nach schritten, dann wirst du kaum probleme beim umbau haben, es wird nur recht lange dauern.


----------



## milesdavis (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*

Ich denke, dass ich dann mal auf das 1680er hin sparen werde. Dieses ist ja auch im PDF von HP als kompatibel beschrieben und wenn ich dann auf die angegebene Produktnummer achte, dann wirds klappen.

Ich kann ja mal später in diesem Thread ein paar Vorher-Nachher-Bilder posten oder vielleicht beim Umbau 
Das auseinandernehmen wird am längsten dauern, denke ich.
Vor Wochen hatte ich ohne Anleitung ( das o. g. PDF) versucht, die WLP des Prozessors zu tauschen. Bis zur CPU bin ich aber nicht vorgedrungen. Da muss wohl irgendwo eine Art Plastik-Clip sein (alle Schrauben) waren schon raus. Aber das war mir zu gefährlich, denn wenn einmal Plastik abgebrochen ist, ist es ab! Naja, danke für eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße,
miles


----------



## Killertofu (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Display durch besseres ersetzen möglich?*



milesdavis schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich dann mal auf das 1680er hin sparen werde. Dieses ist ja auch im PDF von HP als kompatibel beschrieben und wenn ich dann auf die angegebene Produktnummer achte, dann wirds klappen.
> 
> Ich kann ja mal später in diesem Thread ein paar Vorher-Nachher-Bilder posten oder vielleicht beim Umbau
> Das auseinandernehmen wird am längsten dauern, denke ich.
> ...


 
nein, die konstruktion ist einfach extrem beschissen, du musst dich von oben nach unten vorarbeiten, erst die lautsprecherverkleidung abhebeln, tastatur abschrauben, lautsprecher weg, display ab, obere hülle weg, danach kannst du dann das mainboard aus dem gehäuse rausnehmen, vorher muss auch noch festplatte, wlan karte usw raus. ist ein ziemliches gefummel, aber wenn mans raushat gehts, oder eben die anleitung die gepostet wurde angucken, steht alles drin  

musste ich bei mir machen, da keine wärmeleitpaste auf cpu und gpu war und der immer an die 100°C kam. wegen dem fehler wurde der 8 mal eingesendet und dann schraub ich den mal auf und schon gehts -.-


----------

